# States that allow Nighttime Hunting



## Varminthunter123 (Dec 9, 2011)

I live in Tennessee which doesn't allow night time hunting for predators. Just wondering if anyone could tell me what would be the closest state to Tennessee that allows night time hunting.

I want to plan a late winter trip, but don't even know where to begin. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know TX does, and CO with a permit. Nevada too I think Check their regs.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good advice from YD above. Many states have their regulations available online. In fact, Liberty Press, which does much of the hard-copy printing of regs, sees online regs as the only way to learn the rules in the near future. Some states have already cut out the printing expenses and are only online now.

Michigan allows night hunting but only with rimfires.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Alaska allows the use of artifical light under trapping regs. only.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

glenway said:


> Michigan allows night hunting but only with rimfires.


Or shotgun (no Buck shot or cut shells) and bow.

I choose 22 WMR


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

www.huntnfishregs.com this is a pretty good website to go to online to find out different state regulations.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well i can tell ya after a long long long night of research,







i have found that in nebraska, you may use a light at night for coyotes, as long as it is used while hunting a foot, and can not be hooked to or used out of a motor vehicle. and if your a resident of nebraska, no licenses is required at all, and nonresident just needs a hunting license


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

Pennsylvania and maryland allow night hunting on foot . alot of fox action and sometimes a yote and a trophy bobcat if your lucky to bag one in the 2 week season . in Pa Md mostly fox and raccoons with a call . been doing it 4 30 years with great success. new york i beleive is a night state 2 . good luck


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

West Virginia allows night hunting during Jan. 1 thru July 31 using either green, amber, or red artificial light and shotguns with #4 shot or smaller and rimfire rifles or handguns of .22 caliber or smaller. As others have stated the regs are online for WV at www.wvdnr.gov. Good luck to ya....


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

you can hunt at night in virginia.as far as out of state hunters you will probably just need a non-resident license.


----------



## foxhunter21 (Jan 2, 2012)

PA you can hunt at night


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum foxhunter21.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT foxhunter21 and wv-outdoor. Good to have you hope you enjoy it.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

I live in Illinois an you can hunt with a light from November til feb 15th but some time off in-between for shotgun deer season


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i just found out wyoming does as long as its a predator(coyote) and your on private land with written permission, of which i might be becoming a resident of if all goes well by june


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

MS Did But I hear they are trying to change it!!


----------



## jriggs (Jan 3, 2011)

I love WY...go out there every yearwith a buddy for DIY hunting!!!! bringing dog toys this year to hopefully have some fun with the coyotes after we fill our antelope tags. that makes up the first 6 days...then it's off to nebraska for 3 days for the first time hunting yotes there..cant wait to see the sand hills on foot!! gonna be a blast! and now that i know you can hunt at night...makes it even better!



oneshotcowboy said:


> i just found out wyoming does as long as its a predator(coyote) and your on private land with written permission, of which i might be becoming a resident of if all goes well by june


----------



## kellemall (Jan 13, 2012)

I wish MO would get with the program


----------



## the impactzone (Aug 21, 2012)

50 state guide to night hunitng regs

http://www.hightechredneckincorporated.com/articles.asp?ID=138


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Louisiana has a season for night hunting coyote


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

West Virginia changed up their regulations this year. Now your allowed any color light to hunt coyotes and fox at night. Along with firearms legal for night hunting are shotguns with #2

or smaller shot and rifles and handguns of .22 caliber centerfire or smaller and .22 caliber rimfire or smaller. Night hunting for raccoon starts Oct. 13 and for fox and coyote starts Jan.1. Both fox and raccoon ends Feb. 28. Coyote night hunting extends till July 31.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

NY allows artificial light and centerfire after deer season... which is now till March 31


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

Okla does not


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

just talked with a MN DNR supervisor about this very topic

it is legal here in minnesota,however depending what type of land you hunt the regs may differ

on private land and on WMA's, you can use a hand held spot light,shotgun only at night,and not on a public right away,must be on foot and atleast 200 feet away from your vehicle and using a calling device.

if on federal land here you are not allowed any light at all,not to spot or help the shooter to get a shot(total ilegal on our fed. land)

and all other regs still apply like on wma's

my youngest son is going to be coming home on leave from the Navy around the 18th and wants to go try shooting some coyote and fox.

so i am starting to plan a night hunt just for him and i. its been several years since hes been hunting and he REALLY needs to go kill something he said lol

I CANT WAIT, it will make for some bonding time with him


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's insane. You'd think fed land would fall under fed guidelines. No special restrictions like that here for fed land.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good luck SGB! Sounds like you guys will have a lot of fun. I know hunting is always more enjoyable with my dad.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ya i LOVE hunting with my wife and youngest son

just need to get my oldest one into hunting,but he has no interest in it (yet)

Fred, i agree its assinine

but the law is the law,and we have SOOOOOO much publi land here its no big deal

i never hunt the federal land anyhow

hell we cant even use night vision equipment at all either,unless its just for viewing and you had better not have a weapon with you or in the vehicle when using it,big big no no


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

You might want to check Indiana regs also. I'm not sure about the public but we can use lights, e-callers, and have a season for them on public. Private is anything legal goes!


----------



## Ledge (Nov 13, 2012)

Maine has night hunting for coyotes and raccoons only. Coyotes night hunt starts the middle of December, and goes through August. Any caliber goes. Maine has no Sunday hunting though, so be out of the woods by midnight Saturday night.


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

the mt state - nighttime is a go

http://fwp.mt.gov/hunting/regulations/predatorShooting.html


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You can hunt coyotes at night in ND until March 31st. The problem is, no artificial light allowed and no night vision equipment allowed either. Not to sure how they think you can see them at night but thats the law in ND.


----------



## rmead88 (Jan 8, 2013)

Indiana allows night hunting with spotlight you just have to have a light visible for 500ft in all directions on continuously other than that sky's the limit


----------



## nc coast (Jan 3, 2013)

North Carolina just passed a night hunt for Coyotes on private land with owners permission, no closed season or weapon restrictions. They did put a temporary stop to 5 NC counties due to the red wolves being shot. Claim is 5 of the radio collared red wolves have been killed and night hunting is to blame. Court is to decide if those 5 counties where the wolves were released stay closed or open back up. Funny thing, it takes DNA to tell the difference between a coyote and a red wolve due to cross breeding. The red wolve is almost extinct because of cross breeding with coyotes and domestic dogs, not hunting.


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

WElcome , here in Ga you can hunt at night , Open season year round on coyotes . No electronic calls on Wild Life Management areas. And we have a good many here. Thats the pros , the cons are . The fur is usally usless and private proprty is getting harder to find.


----------

